# N7 in dash



## Jon102034050 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey all, after finally acquiring all of my pieces to this project, I have gotten it put together. It's far from finished, but it's getting there... I am using TImur's USBROM as well as the following hardware

USB OTG y cable
Rocketfish 2.1Amp USB power adapter
Tech Armor Matte Screen Protector
JVC headunit


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

You post on NASIOC too? Looks good.


----------



## Jon102034050 (Oct 25, 2011)

nhat said:


> You post on NASIOC too? Looks good.


Thanks, haven't posted it there yet, I am going to try to get all the kinks worked out before I post over there


----------

